# Failure of my Hi Power



## caldrovp

New guy here so please be kind. I had a barrel failure of my much loved 20+ year old Hi Power. While at the range it failed to eject a spent cartridge and the slide was locked closed. Despite the best efforts by myself and my shooting buddy we were unable to get the slide to move. I took the Hi Power to a local gunsmith who managed to get the slide off which revealed a broken barrel. The lug had fractured and dropped down preventing the slide from moving. My Hi Power is by far my favorite handgun so I was really distressed at this failure. The gunsmith said in his almost 40 years of gunsmithing he has never seen a Hi Power fail in such a way. This Hi power is shot a lot and I mean a lot, probably close to 40K rounds and has been rock solid. Replacement barrel prices are insane, Brownells wants $430 for a Browning barrel. Bar Sto wants $230 but they do not have any and will not have any until February 2014. I called Browning and they have them for $315 but it is the new style with a two piece barrel. What are your thoughts on the two piece barrel? I went ahead and ordered the Bar Sto barrel cause I have read heaps of good reviews on them but February 2014 is a long time to wait.

Thanks
Vince


----------



## KampfJaeger

I'm new too. That is a fine, fine pistol. That really stinks.

Here is one on GB at $100 right now with less than 2 days left.

FN/Browning Hi/High Power 9mm barrel : Pistol Barrels at GunBroker.com

SNs won't match, but at least you pistol will still be "correct".

Good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Are you the pistol's first owner?
If you are, isn't there a warranty? (No, not the one that expired 19 years ago, but a "permanent" warranty against catastrophic failure.)

Fractures like the one your gun experienced indicate to me that the barrel's lugs may have been brazed on, rather than being integral to the barrel. Generally speaking, brazed-on barrel lugs are unacceptable, beneath Browning's dignity, and a cause of strong complaint.

I suggest contacting Browning, and telling them about all of the bad press that they are about to receive from you, and about all of the business they are going to lose since nobody you know will ever purchase another Browning product. Lay it on thick.

You may end up with a cost-free new barrel from Browning.


----------



## caldrovp

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you the pistol's first owner?
> 
> I suggest contacting Browning, and telling them about all of the bad press that they are about to receive from you, and about all of the business they are going to lose since nobody you know will ever purchase another Browning product. Lay it on thick.
> 
> You may end up with a cost-free new barrel from Browning.


Thanks for responding. Yes I am the original owner of the pistol. My barrel is one piece (no brazing). I spoke with Browning and the newer barrels are two piece which I do not want. I have since found a firearms craftsman that is going to tig weld the lug:mrgreen:. He guarantees it will hold so we will see:smt083. I told him I shoot the Hi Power a lot, as in 600 rounds a month. He said "not a problem".


----------



## caldrovp

Got the barrel lug tigged, the guy did a superb job. Yesterday I put 200 rounds through it without a hickup. He even polished the feed ramp all for $40. Looks like its going to hold forever, at least until my Bar-Sto barrel get in sometime in Febuary 2014.
Oh I did find out that my original barrel is 2 piece. The mating line is so faint that the guy welding the barrel had to use a magnifying glass to see it.

Vince


----------



## cxm

You might try Fire Dragon barrels from EFK, which run around $160 and probably are in stock.

Pistol Barrels - Conversion Barrels - Pistol Accessories | EFK Fire Dragon

Hope that helps.

V/r

Chuck



caldrovp said:


> Thanks for responding. Yes I am the original owner of the pistol. My barrel is one piece (no brazing). I spoke with Browning and the newer barrels are two piece which I do not want. I have since found a firearms craftsman that is going to tig weld the lug:mrgreen:. He guarantees it will hold so we will see:smt083. I told him I shoot the Hi Power a lot, as in 600 rounds a month. He said "not a problem".


----------



## Glock Doctor

I had to wait a full 6 months on my last 9mm Bar-Sto Precision Barrel for a G-19 I was rebuilding. Yeah, it's an annoying wait; but, now that I've got everything back together, I can tell you that Bar-Sto makes one heck of an accurate serviceable barrel. (Worth the wait!) :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1

caldrovp said:


> ...Oh I did find out that my original barrel is 2 piece. The mating line is so faint that the guy welding the barrel had to use a magnifying glass to see it.
> 
> Vince


I don't want to say "I told you so," but I told you so. :smt083

I had the exact same problem once, a long time ago, with a replacement 1911 barrel.
That gunsmith lost my business, and the business of many of my friends as well.


----------



## caldrovp

It has now been about 4 months since my barrel failure and repair. I have been to the range every Tuesday (weather pernitting) since then. Each trip I run about 100 rounds through my Hi Power. So far the repair has held up very well. I do have a replacemnt Bar-Sto barrel on order that is to be manufactured some time in Febuary.

Thanks
Vince


----------

